# Books from Calibre to iBooks via wireless



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I saw this over in the Calibre forum at MobileRead. I've tried it and it works great.

@itimpi:

Not much to it!

* make sure you have the latest iBooks installed (v1.2 or later)
* Launch the Safari browser on either an iPhone or iPad
* Type in the URL for the Calibre just as you would for any other browser. You can optionally add the /mobile on the end but this is not necessary as the Calibre server delivers the mobile version of the web page even without it. On my system I was using http://192.168.1.95:8787 as I have the calibre server running on port 8787 and the PC running Calibre had an IP address of 192.168.1.95.
* Find the book you want and click on the "epub" button.
* A dialog now pops up with two buttons. One is "Open in iBooks" and the other is "Open in...". The "Open in..." button brings up a sub-dialog of any apps that have registered themselves as epub enabled (such as Stanza) and iBooks is also listed there as the first option.
* Select iBooks via either route and the book is loaded into the iBooks library, and iBooks is started with the book you have just added opened.

Third party browsers work in a similar way although the exact dialogs can differ slightly. If using a third party browser (e.g.iCab) you can set the user agent to report itself as IE and get the none-mobile version of the web page, but I would expect most users would only have the default Safari browser installed which does not provide this sort of capability.

Thanks to itimpi at mobileread.com for this.

Mike


----------

